# Headlight Help



## Skyislimit (Aug 29, 2018)

For the halogen lamp, which one is the best one to get? 
I got Phillips one on Amazon but it lasts like 8 months only. 
I mean I drive almost every night but this has too damn short life in my opinion. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Skyislimit said:


> For the halogen lamp, which one is the best one to get?
> I got Phillips one on Amazon but it lasts like 8 months only.
> I mean I drive almost every night but this has too damn short life in my opinion.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You looking for a headlight lamp that lasts how long? Btw you didn't touch the lamp while putting it in did you and did you use grease? 8 months is not bad, I wouldn't actually use the term 'help' in this situation lol


----------



## Skyislimit (Aug 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> You looking for a headlight lamp that lasts how long? Btw you didn't touch the lamp while putting it in did you and did you use grease? 8 months is not bad, I wouldn't actually use the term 'help' in this situation lol


Yeah. I wanted to change the subject line but I can't at least on my phone apparently. 
Thanks for the response. Because the factory one (the one came w the car) lasted more than a year and half, thought 8 months was too quick. I guess the factory one is a better one. I wonder if I touched it accidentally. Will watch out next time.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Philips or syvanna long life. If you are driving long hours at night, lightbulb changes are a fact of life. Do what i do, have spares on hand.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I think the likely problem could be a poor quality bulb from Amazon.

Or as mentioned you might have touched the glass with your hand during fitting.

Some people don't know that reduces bulb life


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Skyislimit said:


> For the halogen lamp, which one is the best one to get?
> I got Phillips one on Amazon but it lasts like 8 months only.
> I mean I drive almost every night but this has too damn short life in my opinion.
> 
> Any suggestions?


It tells me you have an older vehicle. Check the ground to the head light that is blowing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you have a bad headlight, you're probably best upgrading from halogen to LED. The difference is huge, especially if you drive a lot after dark.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Led headlights even more unreliable. Mostly crappy chinese one out there. The wattage they pull generates heat, that the leds cant handle. 

$10-20 for a bulb every 8 months is nothing though. Mine last no longer that that but i do 80k miles a year.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Skyislimit said:


> For the halogen lamp, which one is the best one to get?
> I got Phillips one on Amazon but it lasts like 8 months only.
> I mean I drive almost every night but this has too damn short life in my opinion.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I got bulbs at oreilly and took them back for warrantee 3 times in the year ?


----------



## PatsFan69 (May 3, 2019)

I just LED's in my Highlander and I love them!
Much much brighter.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

I wonder if OP has a Prius. There is a known issue with harness, and there is also a TSB out about it. 

Go with LED. When mine pop, I will install LED versions. Already have the parts and the 12mm wrench to remove assemblies kept in vehicle. 

As much tain as Houston is getting, I should just be proactive and change them when I am skipping nights.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought this headlight cleaner for the outside plastic or plexiglass whatever material it is from eBay and it makes a HUGE difference, at first I bought something called "yellow off" but it sucked, so got this light brown stuff that makes it super clear it's amazing, the crap didn't have a name, it's called "crystal clear results headlight cleaner restorer....in eBay search string. Stuff rocks

I wish I read this thread before buying headlights 4 years ago, I bought some high end ones or rather high dollar and lasted only a few months. I'm guessing headlight bulbs could be a racket if you are not knowing what to look for


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Xenon > LEDs, unless they’re factory.

Notice how Audi A8 LED headlights have about 10 diodes per headlight. Same with new Accord (and most Acura’s). These are cars with excellent LED headlights.

The Toyota Corolla with 2-4 diodes per side? Woeful, per review magazines. Also, just look at the light they throw onto the road when they drive by... it’s very blue and next to useless when it rains.

Furthermore, LED bulbs that slot into stock headlights made for halogens are pretty poor quality and don’t compare at all to 55w Xenons (which you can and SHOULD buy with proper metal shrouds so they do not blind people). 

For most vehicles, Xenon (HID) are the brightest aftermarket headlights out there right now. 

For good halogen replacements I’d go Sylvania, purchased locally at a car shop.


----------



## bryangreene3 (Apr 18, 2019)

The halogen is throwing further because its adjusted properly to the road He never properly adjusted the position of the LED which is clearly brighter!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> Xenon > LEDs, unless they're factory.
> 
> Notice how Audi A8 LED headlights have about 10 diodes per headlight. Same with new Accord (and most Acura's). These are cars with excellent LED headlights.
> 
> ...


I have HID in my BMW, and LEDs in my Nissans and Lexus. For clarity and intensity, I absolutely prefer LED.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I have HID in my BMW, and LEDs in my Nissans and Lexus. For clarity and intensity, I absolutely prefer LED.


For close range I can see that being the case. What color temp are your HIDs?

For me, and why I prefer HIDs as the main headlights is how HIDs affect reflective surfaces (specifically, the Xenon plasma which is what throws off light in 'HID' bulbs). My headlights are aimed correctly, but above the cutoff line, the HIDs still brightly illuminate reflective surfaces (jogging shoes, road signs, police livery). They light up signs and other reflectors from massive distances due to UV light from the plasma reaction.

It's nice for highway/suburban night driving.

Preference plays a part here as we're really really splitting hairs.

But I'm in camp Xenon. Always loved them since I first saw them back in the 90s on those old Benz S-Classes.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

My HID are an ice blue color. They're good, certainly better than halogen, but not as bright as the 9600lm 6k cool white LEDs.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

07 Prius. Went almost 12 years before I had a headlight bulb go. Went to Orielly and got and installed 2 of the halogen super bright bulbs. Did both figuring the other original wouldn't be be far behind before going out. Within a month one blew. Back to Orielly. Compared the average life of the super bright ( 50 hour) to the stock standard type (1100 hours). Duh! No brainer here. Both are back to being standard brightness with the good super bright in the glove box as a spare.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Switched to LED years ago. Have used several from Amazon, all have worked fine. They do generate heat, that's why they have enormous heat sinks and fans. 

For halogen I always use Sylvania Silverstar Ultra


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Skyislimit said:


> For the halogen lamp, which one is the best one to get?
> I got Phillips one on Amazon but it lasts like 8 months only.
> I mean I drive almost every night but this has too damn short life in my opinion.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Get the standard bulbs, not the extra bright this or shiny that. They're not always easy to find but they are out there. I run OE or Phillips bulbs in my truck.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Get the standard bulbs, not the extra bright this or shiny that. They're not always easy to find but they are out there. I run OE or Phillips bulbs in my truck.


Personally, I can't see ten feet away with standard bulbs.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

https://www.autozone.com/collision-...headlight/silverstar-ultra-headlight/862297_0
I am on a second set, but save your receipt and they replace under warranty in the store. Night and day difference on my 2010 Prius, these are great in terms of brightness, put them on with gloves, but you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

My local store wouldn't warranty my SilverStar Ultras (they claimed that if it lasted 200 hours of use it was not defective) but Sylvania sent me a new 2 pack even though only one bulb failed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> https://www.autozone.com/collision-...headlight/silverstar-ultra-headlight/862297_0
> I am on a second set, but save your receipt and they replace under warranty in the store. Night and day difference on my 2010 Prius, these are great in terms of brightness, put them on with gloves, but you won't be disappointed.


Only halogen bulb I'll buy


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Ted L. said:


> My local store wouldn't warranty my SilverStar Ultras (they claimed that if it lasted 200 hours of use it was not defective) but Sylvania sent me a new 2 pack even though only one bulb failed.


Yep, that's about right for those.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

*Skyislimit*

What year, make, and model of car are we working with?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Get Hella long life. Long life is everything. I personally would not mess with LEDs in a Rideshare car. I had a bad one melt my headlight assembly. It was not cheap or quick to replace. Just go with whatever it rolled off the factory with. Be careful with H7s. I use my friend with small hands for them.


----------

